# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  caring for a toad....Help!

## gabbybows17

I came home from helping a family member move and found this toad in the middle of my driveway. I tried to gently move it with my foot to see if it would jumpaway. When i had picked the toad up i could see that his tongue is out hanging off to the side and is unable to jump. I don't know what to do to help this poor little guy. I checked to see if he had any broken legs but seems that all four are fine. Anyone got any ideas on how to help him?

----------


## LydiasMom

Ugh. I see this was posted 2weeks ago. Is your toad still alive? If so how is he doing and did you get any help? This might be something for a vet to take a look at

----------

